

Ask HN: How to get a general tech background? - ls66

I have been in the IT industry for years as a non-technical, BA, PM and now manager. While I understand things at a really general level, I still struggle with basic technical knowledge gaps. What would be the best way to approach self-directed learning for overall IT development, from infrastructure&#x2F;networking through basic programming languages and approaches through web technologies. Just something to have a comprehensive, if not super deep, understanding of the whole picture. Is it better to start from the foundations of infrastructure or move from understanding applications (object-oriented design, java..etc) and then onto how things work together?
======
bitshepherd
If you want to get your feet wet, spin up a virtual machine with something you
want to get to know, and do stuff with it. Build things manually and learn how
they all fit together, then try to repeat the process with automation. Through
that, you can build a development environment that you know in and out, which
you can then build upon using whatever technology/framework/language you
decide on using.

